# Propress Valves



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, just curious on what everyones valve brand you use for propressing...

Looking to stop up on a couple.

Thanks!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

JamesM03 said:


> ......Looking to stop up on a couple..........


How often do you stop them up? You know you're only supposed to use like a half a slice when you do the bread trick.

For basic ball valves the supply house sends chinese RWV brand but if you want a bleeder which I always do they send Jomar. Those Jomar valves are the kitty's titty. Talk about quality. My only complaint would be the bleeder is a bit small but other than that I love them. Very beefy, full port, stainless ball, good packing/nut, stainless nylock nut for the handle, the handle is stainless that won't bend AND it has a tag hole, and most importantly a stout stem that won't shear when the ball gets crustied up. I defy you to find a better brass ball valve.



  





JP-110G - Jomar Valve


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think the handles might even be reversible.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to be strictly Red-White. We switched to Jomar 100's a couple of years ago. Good quality and more competitive price.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> We used to be strictly Red-White. We switched to Jomar 100's a couple of years ago. Good quality and more competitive price.


For what it's worth Wolverine Brass seems to agree with us as their ball valves look to be rebranded Jomar valves.

Unfortunately WB's reputation seems to be worth less and less each year. You know how their catalog touted the extra long fittings they used in their flexible supply lines? Well a couple months ago that change. They no longer have the larger inside diameter either and friday I screwed one on hand tight and frickin washer pushed inside the fill valve shank so when I turned the water on it started pissing out the ballcock nut.

I also restocked a couple 1-1/4" chrome tailpiece extensions and noticed they're 20GA now, could have sworn they used to be 17, 18, or at least 19GA. Schit's getting cheaper all the time. It's really sad that I almost don't even bother getting WB stuff over the crap from the supply house anymore.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Not just Wolverine. BrassCraft flex connectors used to be made domestically. Not any more (China).


----------

